# Mail : liste de diffusion avec carnet d'adresses



## jechalmeric (27 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Voilà une question basique qui a sans doute déjà été traitée, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse. Je vais essayer de m'expliquer clairement...

Bien que vieil utilisateur de Mac, je viens juste de commencer à utiliser les outils de messagerie mis à dispo par Apple (Snow Leopard)...

. J'ai configuré ma boîte Mail (avec 4 adresses, 2 Gmail, 1 Free et 1 noos), et qui semble bien marcher.

. J'ai également entré mes contacts dans mon carnet d'adresses (850 contacts lol !), avec l'ambition d'envoyer une lettre de diffusion à partir de Mail, en cochant un dossier "diffusion" constitué dans Carnet d'adresses.

Je viens d'essayer, ça ne marche pas ! J'ai du louper un épisode dans mes configurations :

. Mail m'annonce *"impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur sptp.gmail.common adresse)@gmail.com, le serveur smpt.gmail.com n'a pas reconnu les destinataire suivants :"* en listant les 850 contacts à qui je souhaite envoyer ma lettre de diffusion.

. Deuxièmement, je vois dans la fenêtre "à", la *liste de tous les contacts en clair,* alors que je souhaiterais que ces adresses n'apparaissent pas.

. Troisièmement, quand Mail m'envoie cette info, je ne parviens pas à m'en débarrasser. Il faut que je force Mail à quitter pour fermer Mail avant de le relancer...

Voilà... quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ? Merci d'avance à tous

Jechalmeric


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,



jechalmeric a dit:


> . Deuxièmement, je vois dans la fenêtre "à", la *liste de tous les contacts en clair,* alors que je souhaiterais que ces adresses n'apparaissent pas.


Là, c'est simple : tu t'envoies le mail _À :_ toi-même,
et tu mets le Groupe de contacts dans _Cci_
= les destinataires ne verront que ton adresse mail, et pas celles des autres.


Après, tu as bien constitué un Groupe spécifique dans Carnet d'Adresses pour regrouper tes 850 contacts ?

Et tu as essayé en créant un groupe de 50 ou 100 contacts ? (850, ça me semble beaucoup, et c'est peut-être excessif ?)


----------



## jechalmeric (27 Septembre 2010)

Merci, mais apparemment ce n'est pas la bonne réponse...

J'ai fait comme tu m'as dit (adresse principale : moi, cci : la liste de diff), et j'ai exactement le même résultat...

Soit : la réponse négative déjà citée, la liste des adresses visibles en clair, et encore l'impossibilité de fermer cette info, sans passer par "forcer à quitter"...

What else ?

PS : oui, j'ai bien constitué une BAL spécialement intitulée "liste de diffusion", contenant donc mes 850 contacts.
PPS : j'ajoute que dans mon message il y a 3 ou 4 images basse def, type png, le tout pesant 2,5 Mo.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Septembre 2010)

Tu as essayé de tirer quelque chose des crashlogs dans Console ?


----------



## jechalmeric (27 Septembre 2010)

lol... je ne sais même pas ce que c'est... C'est quoi ça ? :rateau:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Septembre 2010)

Ça, c'est une idée pour s'occuper en attendant que quelqu'un d'autorisé confirme qu'envoyer 850 mails de 2,5 Mo sature forcément tout port TCP normal 


Plus pédagogiquement, Console est un utilitaire de ton Mac qui enregistre les historiques de ton Mac (= les logs),
et en particuliers les rapports de crash (= les crashlogs) des applications :
c'est écrit en "hébreu", mais parfois on peut en tirer quelque chose. :hein:


----------



## Aliboron (27 Septembre 2010)

850 destinataires d'un coup, c'est s'assurer de problèmes, la plupart des hébergeurs mettant des limites bien inférieures pour lutter contre le spam. Si en plus ton message fait 2,5 Mo, tu risques de ne pas te faire que des amis 

Chez Gmail il semblerait que ce soit (que ç'ait été ?) 500 destinataires en 24h la limite. À vérifier.


----------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron aussi) : 
Pour le reste, il est ici nettement question d'internet ou de réseau, ou de logiciel associé. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## fapi (1 Décembre 2010)

Pour Envoyer ta liste de diffusion sans que l'on voit tes contacts et leur adresse, tu glisses le nom de ta liste dans l'encart : A : 

Et là, normalement, il n'y a que le nom de ta liste de diffusion qui apparait et pas le détails. Je viens de le faire et ça fonctionne. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h02 ----------

Précision tout de même : lorsque vous ouvrez votre carnet d'adresse pour choisir votre liste de diffusion, dans la partie droite de la fenêtre, vous avez les noms de vos destinataires, selectionnez-les tous au préalable, sinon, le message ne sera envoyé qu'au 1er nom de la liste. 

Donc vous sélectionnez tous les noms, puis vous n'avez plus qu'à glisser le nom de votre liste dans l'encart A: de votre message...


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Décembre 2010)

fapi a dit:


> ....Précision tout de même : lorsque vous ouvrez votre carnet d'adresse pour choisir votre liste de diffusion, dans la partie droite de la fenêtre, vous avez les noms de vos destinataires, selectionnez-les tous au préalable, sinon, le message ne sera envoyé qu'au 1er nom de la liste.
> 
> Donc vous sélectionnez tous les noms, puis vous n'avez plus qu'à glisser le nom de votre liste dans l'encart A: de votre message...



Je n'ai pas vu de méthode rapide pour sélectionner tous les noms d'un groupe alors qu'aprés "glissé/déposé" du nom de groupe il suffit de faire un clic droit dessus (sur la flêche) et de choisir "étendre le groupe" pour inclure tous les contacts du groupe.
Il y a une autre solution qui consiste à commencer à écrire le nom du groupe et dés que mail propose le nom complet de le valider: Tous les contacts de ce groupe sont alors inclus.


----------

